# Ramon's English Cough Syrup



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2005)

Another bottle I found today that wasnt in my books. I've found a lot of different Ramon's medicines but this one is new to me.
 RAMON'S ENGLISH COUGH SYRUP BROWN MFG CO PROPRIETORS GREENVILLE TENN  ST LOUIS.  Anyone find one of these before?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

LOBEY is right on on that value...I have owned a couple of them over the years....There is also a variation minus the St Louis and another variation with the Ramons letters the same size as the rest of the letters.  Also occurs with a double ring lip as well as the tapered collar....aqua & clear...all BIM.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2008)

My Mom just bought one of these for a dollar at a flea market and she doesn't know much about bottles.  It still has the label.  Did you ever find it in one of your books, Gunther?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2008)

BTW, she said the bottle is amber, but it did still have some of its contents.  Maybe that's why it appears amber.  I'm just trying to ind out more info on this bottle.  Was there an amber variant?


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 13, 2008)

I have seen a few Ramon's but never one like that.If isn't in Matt Knapp's Guide to medicines,it probably isn't too common.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2008)

In general the Ramon's medicines arent worth a lot but if it has a good interesting label it can make a big difference in value. I'd like to see a photo of the label. If it has the label its likely it has dried contents too and that can make it look amber color. I think all the Ramons meds or either clear or aqua.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 14, 2008)

REDGINGER...
 Most Ramon's go for under $15.00 and are either aqua or clear...as noted by Matt. [/align]Labeled examples can reach $25.00 and the labeled sarsaparillas can go over $50.00. A box adds to the value as well.[/align]There is an amber variant:  Brown Mfg Co/Greeneville, Tenn./NewYork,NY example...BIM paneled...about 6 x 2 1/2 x 1[/align]No "Ramon's". [/align]It's not easy to find. Have yet to see one with a label so no idea of its contents....other than medicinal.[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 14, 2008)

Checked my lists:amber,  BIM...embossed as I noted earlier.[/align]But, actually it's 7 1/2 x 2  1/2 x 1 3/8 and label notes: _Ramon's Tonic Liver Regulator_. [/align]Another is noted as 7 3/4 x 3 1/2 x 1 3/8. label is the same in both examples. [/align]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you guys for your insight.  I will get a picture for you as soon as I can.  I haven't seen the bottle.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2008)

I do know the bottle says Brown Manf. New York and also Greenville, TENN on the other side.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 14, 2008)

Redginger...sounds like the same bottle.

 Matt...I have a list of known Ramon's bottles put together by Ralph VanBrocklin & I a few years ago. I can scan and send if you like. It's several pages and also notes a few tins. 
 Or I can copy & snail mail...PM me your addy.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd like to see that. 
 Email to my verizon address below if you can.


----------

